# طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى



## Abo Fares (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​ 
نظراً لتكرار السؤال والاستفسار عن كيفية رفع الملفات في الملتقى نفسه، قمت بوضع هذا الموضوع الذي يشرح هذه العملية بالصور التوضيحية..​ 
هناك طريقتان: 
الأولى هي إرفاق الملف نفسه في المشاركة
الثانية هي وضع رابط الملف ضمن المشاركة​ 

الطريقة الأولى:​ 



 



 



 



 



 



 



الطريقة الثانية​ 


 



 



 



 





 مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 
بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد جعل الله هدا العمل و هده التوضيحات في ميزان حسناتك
 و لتبقى دائما ابو الحلول اللي بنرجعله دائما عندما تغيب عنا بعض الاشياء .


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ابو الحلول على كل شيء تعمله للملتقى عيدك مبارك الك و للجميع و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## SALAR2005 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله*

جزاك الله خير يا اخي الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا ولكن صاحب الحاجة ارعن


----------



## المهندس (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ما شاء الله ..

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع المهم للأعضاء ..
ماقصرت والله .. وفيت و كفيت ..

تحياتي


----------



## Abo Fares (7 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً.. أقل من الواجب.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## Ayman (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سلمت يمينك..
تستاهل التقييم ..لكن هتفرق؟ ..
نخلليها مرتين


----------



## Abo Fares (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> سلمت يمينك..
> تستاهل التقييم ..لكن هتفرق؟ ..
> نخلليها مرتين


 
أهلاً أخي أيمن، الله يسلمك ويبارك فيك..

بس تقصد إيه يبشمهندس؟؟ هو إيه اللي هيفرق؟؟


----------



## Ayman (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يعني قليل على مشاركاتك التقييم مرة... 
ميشان هيك
نخلليها مرتين
لكنه للأسف غير ممكن التقييم مرتين لنفس المشاركة و هو ما اكتشفته الآن


----------



## Abo Fares (7 ديسمبر 2008)

ayman قال:


> يعني قليل على مشاركاتك التقييم مرة...
> ميشان هيك
> نخلليها مرتين
> لكنه للأسف غير ممكن التقييم مرتين لنفس المشاركة و هو ما اكتشفته الآن


 
هههههههههه
وصلت الفكرة أخي أيمن  

شكراً جزيلاً لك.. ومنردلك ياها بالأفراح ههههههههه


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي أبو الحلول
فأنت دائماً السباق لحل المشاكل والتوضيح


----------



## Abo Fares (9 ديسمبر 2008)

المهندس غسان خليل علوة قال:


> مشكور أخي أبو الحلول
> فأنت دائماً السباق لحل المشاكل والتوضيح


 
العفو أخي غسان، لحنا دائماً من بعدكم.. 

تقبل تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 ديسمبر 2008)

:16: الله يعطيك العافيه :16:​


----------



## المتكامل (10 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية على الشرح


----------



## ايمن دندوش (10 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية و شكرا كثيرا


----------



## حسام جاسم (11 ديسمبر 2008)

كلك عطاء أخي أبو الحلول مشكور وما قصرت.


----------



## كريم المسكين (13 ديسمبر 2008)

والله بالجد ابو الحلول
الله يخليك لينا ويجزيك عنا كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (13 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله بكم جميعاً زملائي.. شكراً جزيلاً لكم.. 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك من الأعماق ! تسلم إديك أخي/ أبو الحلول , وفعلا إسم على مسمى , الله يبارك فيك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## Abo Fares (14 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم أخي الحبيب.. أقل من الواجب..


----------



## محمد السعيد رضوان (14 ديسمبر 2008)

نرجوا منكم المتابعة


----------



## كريم المسكين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

كلام جميل جداً يا أبو الحلول, لكن هل ينطبق هذا على ملفات الفيديو كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11:


----------



## Abo Fares (15 ديسمبر 2008)

سامباوي قال:


> كلام جميل جداً يا أبو الحلول, لكن هل ينطبق هذا على ملفات الفيديو كمان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:11:


 
أهلاً أخي الكريم.. 
الامتدادات المسموحة واضحة، أما عن الملفات ذات الامتدادات الأخرى فيمكن ضغطها بواسطة winzip أو winrar، وإرفاقها بنفس الطريقة، على أن يكون حجم الملف ضمن الحجم المسموح أيضاً..

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا ابو الحلول على التواصل المستمر


----------



## Abo Fares (15 ديسمبر 2008)

إبراهيم أسامة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا ابو الحلول على التواصل المستمر


 
أهلاً أخي ابراهيم.. 
جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير..


----------



## كريم المسكين (16 ديسمبر 2008)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أهلاً أخي الكريم..
> الامتدادات المسموحة واضحة، أما عن الملفات ذات الامتدادات الأخرى فيمكن ضغطها بواسطة Winzip أو Winrar، وإرفاقها بنفس الطريقة، على أن يكون حجم الملف ضمن الحجم المسموح أيضاً..
> 
> مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


الله يخليك يا اخي, لكن...! وآه من لكن هذه ممكن تتم جميلك وتورينا كيف يتم ضغط الملفات بطريقة مبسطة كدة؟؟؟؟ 
محسوبك ضعيف جداً تكنولوجياً
ودمت ذخراً للجميع
:11::11::11:
​


----------



## abdn (17 ديسمبر 2008)

Slut mes amis merçi pour les efforts


----------



## الشقورى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

بدى كتاب ماكس يا اخوان


----------



## الشقورى (19 ديسمبر 2008)

11111ssaaddd


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (19 ديسمبر 2008)

يسلموووووووووووووووو اخي على المجهود


----------



## hamdan alfayadh (20 ديسمبر 2008)

الأخوة الزملاء بعد التحية ممكن اجد ملفات عن مواصفات وانواع أجهزة الأتصال اللاسلكي وكيفية تطوير الشبة


----------



## hamdan alfayadh (20 ديسمبر 2008)

عفوا تطوير شبكة الأتصال اللاسلكي


----------



## دلع الحلو (21 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم احلى موضوع
جزاك الله خيررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Abo Fares (21 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين زملائي.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## shadykraimesh (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع


----------



## بشار اسعد (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك
شكرا لتوضيح الطرق وبالتفصيل


----------



## ليلى بون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و جعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إبراهيم الحبشي (24 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أبا الحلول


----------



## draftsman1 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

:20:أغلب أوامر الاتــــــــــــوكاد والــ 3DMax


----------



## بشار رائد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله يعطيك العافية و شكرا كثيرا*​


----------



## احسان الشبل (2 يناير 2009)

سلمت يداكا يا وردة على هذا الموضوع المهم


----------



## Abo Fares (2 يناير 2009)

مشكورين جميعاً زملائي.. بارك الله بكم..

مع تحيــــــــاتي..


----------



## awabtaha (2 يناير 2009)

سلامات ابو الحلول
ما لا نعرفه هو ارفاق الصورة في المشاركة لتبدو كما في الصور التي شرحت بها كيفية ارفاق الملفات اي نريد ان نعرف كيفية ادخال الصورة الى حيز كتابة المشاركة.


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يناير 2009)

awabtaha قال:


> سلامات ابو الحلول
> ما لا نعرفه هو ارفاق الصورة في المشاركة لتبدو كما في الصور التي شرحت بها كيفية ارفاق الملفات اي نريد ان نعرف كيفية ادخال الصورة الى حيز كتابة المشاركة.


 
أهلاً أخي awabtaha، بارك الله فيك.. 

بس معناتها مو متابع الملتقى منيح بالفترة الأخيرة 
موضوع رفع الصور تم وضعه قبل موضوع رفع الملفات بفترة جيدة 








شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

مع تحيــــــــــاتي..


----------



## سامي الجن (3 يناير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي برنامج جيد:77:​


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (5 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هسبوشي (6 يناير 2009)

شكرأ لك يا أبو الحلول ع كل ماتقدمه للملتقى والله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس سورجي (6 يناير 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. ​
> 
> نظراً لتكرار السؤال والاستفسار عن كيفية رفع الملفات في الملتقى نفسه، قمت بوضع هذا الموضوع الذي يشرح هذه العملية بالصور التوضيحية..​
> هناك طريقتان:
> ...


 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير و أنشاء الله راح تجدها في ميزان حسناتك أخي العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## اليمني1 (7 يناير 2009)

*مشكووووووووووووور*

شكرا اخي ابو الحلول:
لكن الذي يظهر هو رابط الصورة او الملف تحت اسم الملفات المرفقة.
وكرما منك اريد ان تشرح كيف تظهر الصورة كما في توقيعك؟
:56:


----------



## Abo Fares (7 يناير 2009)

اليمني1 قال:


> شكرا اخي ابو الحلول:
> لكن الذي يظهر هو رابط الصورة او الملف تحت اسم الملفات المرفقة.
> وكرما منك اريد ان تشرح كيف تظهر الصورة كما في توقيعك؟
> :56:


 
أهلاً أخي اليمني 

بالنسبة لرفع الصور، يمكنك متابعة الموضوع التالي:


شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات ‏(



1 2 3 4 5) 

وأما بالنسبة للصورة في التوقيع: 
1- من القائمة أعلاه، اختر لوحة التحكم
2- من القائمة على اليمين في لوحة التحكم، اختر تعديل التوقيع
3- قم برفع أي صورة مناسبة كتوقيع لك كما هو مشروح تماماً في الموضوع أعلاع، طريقة رفع الصور

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## وحيدعلى (8 يناير 2009)

مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور​


----------



## نملة سحرية (10 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك على كل ذلك


----------



## rrtty (11 يناير 2009)

نور الجزائرية قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
> بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد جعل الله هدا العمل و هده التوضيحات في ميزان حسناتك
> و لتبقى دائما ابو الحلول اللي بنرجعله دائما عندما تغيب عنا بعض الاشياء .


شكراً على الذوق الرفيع


----------



## مهندس احمد برمجه (13 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## المختار الأبيض (17 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا على التوضيح و نأمل أن تعم الفائدة الجميع من خلال تقديم كل ما هو جديد و نافع ..


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (22 يناير 2009)

الشكر لك مع التقدير


----------



## مصافي الجنوب (22 يناير 2009)

مع فائق شكري وتقديري لك


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا ليك وجزاك الله خيرا وننتظر المزيد:33:


----------



## Moh.Swelam (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا على الشرح المبسط هذا


----------



## وردة الإسلام (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (26 يناير 2009)

*شكر وتقدير*

ابو الحلول جذاك الله خيراً فعلاً انت ابوالحلول


----------



## مفتاح حسن (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا على التوضيح وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الصادق محمد الخضر (12 فبراير 2009)

التعامل صعب بينااعضاء المنتدى طيب لزومو شنو


----------



## Abo Fares (13 فبراير 2009)

الصادق محمد الخضر قال:


> التعامل صعب بينااعضاء المنتدى طيب لزومو شنو


 أهلاً أخي الكريم.. ولكن ما المقصود بالضبط؟؟
 :18:​


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات التى سوف نستفيد منه


----------



## كيلان عرفان (17 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله جهودكم 
تمنياتي لكم جميع كل النجاح والتوفيق


----------



## عبدالله العمامى (18 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك واخيرا عرفت كيف ارفق الملفات


----------



## م.مازن محمد (18 فبراير 2009)

_والله وتسلم على هذا العقل_
_الله يحفظك_


----------



## زعيم الاحق (25 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ma-tawa (26 فبراير 2009)

بالفعل كلام يستحق التقييم
لكن ان أردت تحميل الملف بالطريقة الثانية فهل يجب أن يكون الملف موضوع على رابط 
يعتي بكلام آخر هل يجب أن يكون موحود على رابيد شير أو فور شير ولا شلون أرجو التوضيح


----------



## Abo Fares (26 فبراير 2009)

ma-tawa قال:


> بالفعل كلام يستحق التقييم
> لكن ان أردت تحميل الملف بالطريقة الثانية فهل يجب أن يكون الملف موضوع على رابط
> يعتي بكلام آخر هل يجب أن يكون موحود على رابيد شير أو فور شير ولا شلون أرجو التوضيح


 
أهلاً أخي، ولكن لم أفهم بالضبط ماذا تعني من كلمة (هل يجب) هنا؟؟

ولكن الأمر كما تم شرحه تماماً، في حال الاستعانة بمواقع الرفع على النت، فيتم رفع الملف، ومن ثم وضع رابطه في المشاركة.. 

تقبل تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## نيازي محمد يوسيف (26 فبراير 2009)

لك التحيه والتجله الأخ العزيز ابو الحلول... بالجد ابت ابو الحلول وتستاهل التقيم كما اسلفوا بالذكر الأخوان الأفاضل. ولك التحيه اينما كنت..


----------



## نيازي محمد يوسيف (26 فبراير 2009)

الأخ العزيز الصادق محمد الخضر تحيه طيبه حقيقه دارفور بلدنا.. انا مؤيدك في حكايت التعامل دي .


----------



## ebrahim.kha (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم على التوضيح

اللهم ارحمنا في الدنيا والاخرة واغفر لنا واجعلنا من عبادك الصالحين


----------



## سمير العتابي (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا الشرح الوافي


----------



## الوسام الماسى (2 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خير مشكور كتير


----------



## ابوهشوم (2 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك افادنا الله بعلمك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aljafry (3 مارس 2009)

شكراااا جزيلااا يا اخي الكريم


----------



## anwerbasha (4 مارس 2009)

*الصور لا تظهر*

الصور المرفقة لا تظهر "؟
ما السبب


----------



## Abo Fares (4 مارس 2009)

أشكركم جميـــــعاً زملائي، بارك الله بكم، ونفع بكم..




anwerbasha قال:


> الصور المرفقة لا تظهر "؟
> ما السبب


بلى أخي، الصور جميعها ظاهرة، يمكنك إعادة تحديث الصفحة.. ربما هي مشكلة بطء في الإنترنت عندك لا أكثر ولا أقل.. 

تقبلوا جميعاً تحيــــــــاتي..​


----------



## samsam01020 (9 مارس 2009)

متشكرين
samsamيحيكم جميع


----------



## ياسر لاشين (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا مهندس ابو الحلول على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## asase (10 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وشكر خاص على هذه المعلومات الهامة


----------



## asase (10 مارس 2009)

www.kutub.info هذا الموقع به مجموعة كتب قيمة عن الهندسة الكهربية


----------



## kareemsallam (17 مارس 2009)

شكرا لهذه المشاركة الجميلة


----------



## سليمان شوايمي (25 مارس 2009)

بارك اللة فيك وما قصرت ، شرح واضح وسهل جدا


----------



## جنى عتمان (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (29 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## إبداع القمر (29 أبريل 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه وماقصرت ..


----------



## علي سليم متولي (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا لك يابو الحلول انته كدها وكدود علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فرسان القسام (5 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية م.أبو الحلول ما شاء الله عنكـ ............. جوزيت الجنة لطرحك المهمـ


----------



## عبد الله 140 (7 مايو 2009)

*جزال الله خيراً*

كن مع الله ترى الله معك واترك الكل وحاذر طمعك لاتؤمل من سواه أملاً إنما يسقيك من قد زرعك وإذا أعطاك من يمنعه ثم من يعطي إذا مامنعك


----------



## خلدون ابو صباح (8 مايو 2009)

انا مشترك جديد بدي اميل واحد مشترك في المنتدي علي شان اعرف عليه اكويس 

وشكرا علي تعاون


----------



## Abo Fares (8 مايو 2009)

خلدون ابو صباح قال:


> انا مشترك جديد بدي اميل واحد مشترك في المنتدي علي شان اعرف عليه اكويس
> 
> وشكرا علي تعاون


 
أهلاً وسهلاً بك أخي الكريم... ولكن وسائل الاتصال الخاصة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى  

لك تحيـــــــاتي..​


----------



## تامر عبد ربه (11 مايو 2009)

**********************

×××××××××××××××××××××

مشاركة مخالفة لشروط الملتقى

المشرف


----------



## أحمد السماوي (12 مايو 2009)

كيف يتم رفع ملف أكسل ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو بيدو (17 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخى الكريم ابو الحلول
ارى احيانا فى بعض المشاركات وقد وضعت صور (داخل المشاركة نفسها)
ارجوا توضيح كيفية عمل ذلك من فضلكم
فانا احتاج ذلك اذا كان عندى صورة ما واريد الشرح عليها مع التكست
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Abo Fares (17 مايو 2009)

ابو بيدو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخى الكريم ابو الحلول
> ارى احيانا فى بعض المشاركات وقد وضعت صور (داخل المشاركة نفسها)
> ارجوا توضيح كيفية عمل ذلك من فضلكم
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

نعم هو موضوع آخر وضعته، هذا هو: 



 شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات

جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير...... ولك تحيـــــاتي..​


----------



## kingalani (17 مايو 2009)

عاشت ايدك وبارك الله بيك اخونا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## سنا الأمل (18 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم والله انت اسم على مسمى "ابو الحلول ابو الحلول "


----------



## ابو بيدو (18 مايو 2009)

تم معرفة الطريقة
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## النكد (18 مايو 2009)

Thanks for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## مساح2006 (26 مايو 2009)

[ مـــــــــــــــــــــــشكور ياابوالحلول ]


----------



## وليد يوسف خليل (27 مايو 2009)

برجاء ارسل البنامج المخصص لقرائة موسوعة البقرى


----------



## مهندس مواد 84 (1 يونيو 2009)

ري يبارك بيك اخي الكريم تسلم


----------



## brain storming (3 يونيو 2009)

5:12 pm 
6/2 
*اسامه السخاوي فى رابعه كلية هندسه عنده 21 سنة ياريت كلنا ندعيله بالرحمة والمغفرة والثبات عند السؤال وياريت ماتقفلش الصفحة دى وتعملها كوبي وتبعتها لكل اللى عندك لأنك فى يوم من ا يام هتحتاج رساله زى دى..اللهم ارحمه وارحم امه محمد اجمعين ------ استحلفك بأعظم محبوب لديك وهو الله الرحمن الرحيم أن ترسل هذه الدعاء *


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي ابو الحلول ,دائما مبدع
ويا ريت لو شرح لطريقة رفع الصور بالمشاركات مباشرة
يعني مثل ما حضرتك حطييت الصور بالموضوع وليس بشكل مرفقات
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## Abo Fares (3 يونيو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا لك اخي ابو الحلول ,دائما مبدع
> ويا ريت لو شرح لطريقة رفع الصور بالمشاركات مباشرة
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.. 

أهلاً أخي الكريم، شكراً جزيلاً لك 

أعتقد بإمكانك الاستفادة من المواضيع التالية لتسهيل عملية تصفح الملتقى وإضافة المشاركات فيه 

طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى

شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات

شرح الطريقة السليمة للبحث الأمثل عن المعلومة في الملتقى... 

شرح طريقة التبليغ عن المشاركات السيئة

كيف نستفيد من الصور المرفوعة على النت؟؟

لك وللجميع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## moh_re110 (3 يونيو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــ الله خيرا ـــــــــــــــــــــزاك


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 يونيو 2009)

الف شكرا لك اخي الكريم والله يوفقك ان شاء الله على جهودك الطيبة معنا


----------



## Abo Fares (4 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقوى قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير
> وهذه بعض الملفات لتصميم القطاعات الخرسانيه طبقا للكود البريطانى bs واتمنى ان تكون مفيده لإخواننا فى الهندسه المدنيه


 
جزانا الله وإياكم كل خير... شكراً أخي العزيز على الملفات.. 

لك وللجميـــــع تحيــــــاتي..​


----------



## alaasaed (7 يونيو 2009)

يسلمو ايديك اخى ابو الحلول ووفقك الله


----------



## عبدالقوى (11 يونيو 2009)

أخى الكريم أبو الحلول 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء نقل الملفات التى أرفقتها إلى قسم الهندسه المدنيه حتى يتمكن إخواننا من الإستفاده منها- حيث أننى قمت برفعها بعد شرحكم الجميل لطريقة الرفع وقبلها لم أكن أعرف كيفية إرفاق الملفات وبعد ذلك إن شاء الله سأقوم برفع الملفات فى مكانها الصحيح


----------



## Abo Fares (11 يونيو 2009)

عبدالقوى قال:


> أخى الكريم أبو الحلول
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الرجاء نقل الملفات التى أرفقتها إلى قسم الهندسه المدنيه حتى يتمكن إخواننا من الإستفاده منها- حيث أننى قمت برفعها بعد شرحكم الجميل لطريقة الرفع وقبلها لم أكن أعرف كيفية إرفاق الملفات وبعد ذلك إن شاء الله سأقوم برفع الملفات فى مكانها الصحيح


 
تم أخي العزيز  ... الله يعطيك العافية..

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138243.html​


----------



## عبدالقوى (14 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## صلوا على النبي (14 يونيو 2009)

شكررااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yousryaziz (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عودى شرقاوى (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## سمراء عدن (22 يونيو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافيه
مشكوووور على التوضيح


----------



## خالد قدورة (22 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المساهمة القيمة


----------



## جلال راغب (28 يونيو 2009)

المتكامل قال:


> يعطيك العافية على الشرح


بارك الله فيك وزدنا من معلوماتك يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير

انفع الناس انفعهم للناس

ودائما للأمام ان شاء الله وربنا يوفقك


----------



## بةمو (6 يوليو 2009)

صور تاخذ العقل 
مشكور


----------



## بةمو (6 يوليو 2009)

*مشكو*ر 

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## eng_amel (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور علي التوضيح بس ما ممكن رفع ملفات ppt


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (6 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anass81 (6 يوليو 2009)

eng_amel قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووور علي التوضيح بس ما ممكن رفع ملفات ppt



السلام عليكم

حالياً لا يمكن ذلك , وإنما يجب عليك وضع الملف في ملف مضغوط zip file وبعدها يتم الرفع


----------



## المهندس1400 (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا لك ياباشا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## atefyehya (28 يوليو 2009)

*طلب مساعدة ضرورية*

:77:الإخوة الكرام
رجاءً اريد المساعدة في الحصول علي اي مادة او مصدر عن اسس ادارة قطاع النقل وادارة اسطول المركبات وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## essam awad11 (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Abo Fares (1 أغسطس 2009)

​


----------



## اسماءمحمدعبدالكريم (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كثيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااا


----------



## خيرى محمد . (7 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خيطو (7 نوفمبر 2009)

أفلحت عندما سميت نفسك أبو الحلول


----------



## qasem kafawin (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي ابو الحلول شفيت غليلي شكرا جزيلا..


----------



## سبانا (8 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششكور عل هذا الشرح المختصر والمفيد وبالتوفيق يارب اميييييييين


----------



## hardyheart (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/اسماعيل الجبالى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحياتى للاخوة الاعضاء جميعا
اقدم لكم اليوم بعض التدريبات لدوائر التحكم الكهربى 
واليكم رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.com/files/304083532/_________________________________________________.rar.htm

مع اجمل التحياتl


----------



## بدرسعد (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اللهم اجعلة في ميزان حسناتة 


الف شكر علي الموضوع اخي ابوالحلول وجزاك الله خير


----------



## 0yaz9 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

اها يعني هيك 
طيب ماشي يسلموووووووو


----------



## mido salah (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا غفر الله لنا ولكم


اللهم استرنا فوق الأرض وتحت الأرض ويوم العرض عليك​


----------



## ابوعلوه (10 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور كتير علي شرحك الوافي يافخيم


----------



## hardyheart (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي لقد أفتدتني.


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## مطهر المروني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

طلب عاجل :18:
الى جميع المهندسين احتاج الىامثلة مشابهه (لمستشفى الامراض الساريه )حتى اتم برمجة مشروع التخرج
وهذا كتاب في تصميمالمطارات 
سوف ارسله في وقت اخر


----------



## مطهر المروني (12 نوفمبر 2009)

طلب عاجل :18:
الى جميع المهندسين احتاج الىامثلة مشابهه (لمستشفى الامراض الساريه )حتى اتم برمجة مشروع التخرج
وهذا كتاب الزامل فيه معلومات رائعه في التفاصيل
سوف ارسله في وقت اخر


----------



## سمير شربك (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل أبو الحلول


----------



## راشدة (13 نوفمبر 2009)

:3:بارك اللهم فيكم افهمتمونا واجركم على الله


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دلكش الريكاني (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*How Islamic inventors changed the world*

*How Islamic inventors changed the world *





*1* The story goes that an Arab named Khalid was tending his goats in the Kaffa region of southern Ethiopia, when he noticed his animals became livelier after eating a certain berry. He boiled the berries to make the first coffee. Certainly the first record of the drink is of beans exported from Ethiopia to Yemen where Sufis drank it to stay awake all night to pray on special occasions. By the late 15th century it had arrived in Mecca and Turkey from where it made its way to Venice in 1645. It was brought to England in 1650 by a Turk named Pasqua Rosee who opened the first coffee house in Lombard Street in the City of London. The Arabic qahwa became the Turkish kahve then the Italian caffé and then English coffee. 
*2* The ancient Greeks thought our eyes emitted rays, like a laser, which enabled us to see. The first person to realise that light enters the eye, rather than leaving it, was the 10th-century Muslim mathematician, astronomer and physicist Ibn al-Haitham. He invented the first pin-hole camera after noticing the way light came through a hole in window shutters. The smaller the hole, the better the picture, he worked out, and set up the first Camera Obscura (from the Arab word qamara for a dark or private room). He is also credited with being the first man to shift physics from a philosophical activity to an experimental one.
*3* A form of chess was played in ancient India but the game was developed into the form we know it today in Persia. From there it spread westward to Europe - where it was introduced by the Moors in Spain in the 10th century - and eastward as far as Japan. The word rook comes from the Persian rukh, which means chariot.
*4* A thousand years before the Wright brothers a Muslim poet, astronomer, musician and engineer named Abbas ibn Firnas made several attempts to construct a flying machine. In 852 he jumped from the minaret of the Grand Mosque in Cordoba using a loose cloak stiffened with wooden struts. He hoped to glide like a bird. He didn't. But the cloak slowed his fall, creating what is thought to be the first parachute, and leaving him with only minor injuries. In 875, aged 70, having perfected a machine of silk and eagles' feathers he tried again, jumping from a mountain. He flew to a significant height and stayed aloft for ten minutes but crashed on landing - concluding, correctly, that it was because he had not given his device a tail so it would stall on landing. Baghdad international airport and a crater on the Moon are named after him.
*5 *Washing and bathing are religious requirements for Muslims, which is perhaps why they perfected the recipe for soap which we still use today. The ancient Egyptians had soap of a kind, as did the Romans who used it more as a pomade. But it was the Arabs who combined vegetable oils with sodium hydroxide and aromatics such as thyme oil. One of the Crusaders' most striking characteristics, to Arab nostrils, was that they did not wash. Shampoo was introduced to England by a Muslim who opened Mahomed's Indian Vapour Baths on Brighton seafront in 1759 and was appointed Shampooing Surgeon to Kings George IV and William IV.
*6 *Distillation, the means of separating liquids through differences in their boiling points, was invented around the year 800 by Islam's foremost scientist, Jabir ibn Hayyan, who transformed alchemy into chemistry, inventing many of the basic processes and apparatus still in use today - liquefaction, crystallisation, distillation, purification, oxidisation, evaporation and filtration. As well as discovering sulphuric and nitric acid, he invented the alembic still, giving the world intense rosewater and other perfumes and alcoholic spirits (although drinking them is haram, or forbidden, in Islam). Ibn Hayyan emphasised systematic experimentation and was the founder of modern chemistry.
*7* The crank-shaft is a device which translates rotary into linear motion and is central to much of the machinery in the modern world, not least the internal combustion engine. One of the most important mechanical inventions in the history of humankind, it was created by an ingenious Muslim engineer called al-Jazari to raise water for irrigation. His 1206 Book of Knowledge of Ingenious Mechanical Devices shows he also invented or refined the use of valves and pistons, devised some of the first mechanical clocks driven by water and weights, and was the father of robotics. Among his 50 other inventions was the combination lock.
*8* Quilting is a method of sewing or tying two layers of cloth with a layer of insulating material in between. It is not clear whether it was invented in the Muslim world or whether it was imported there from India or China. But it certainly came to the West via the Crusaders. They saw it used by Saracen warriors, who wore straw-filled quilted canvas shirts instead of armour. As well as a form of protection, it proved an effective guard against the chafing of the Crusaders' metal armour and was an effective form of insulation - so much so that it became a cottage industry back home in colder climates such as Britain and Holland.
*9* The pointed arch so characteristic of Europe's Gothic cathedrals was an invention borrowed from Islamic architecture. It was much stronger than the rounded arch used by the Romans and Normans, thus allowing the building of bigger, higher, more complex and grander buildings. Other borrowings from Muslim genius included ribbed vaulting, rose windows and dome-building techniques. Europe's castles were also adapted to copy the Islamic world's - with arrow slits, battlements, a barbican and parapets. Square towers and keeps gave way to more easily defended round ones. Henry V's castle architect was a Muslim.
*10* Many modern surgical instruments are of exactly the same design as those devised in the 10th century by a Muslim surgeon called al-Zahrawi. His scalpels, bone saws, forceps, fine scissors for eye surgery and many of the 200 instruments he devised are recognisable to a modern surgeon. It was he who discovered that catgut used for internal stitches dissolves away naturally (a discovery he made when his monkey ate his lute strings) and that it can be also used to make medicine capsules. In the 13th century, another Muslim medic named Ibn Nafis described the circulation of the blood, 300 years before William Harvey discovered it. Muslims doctors also invented anaesthetics of opium and alcohol mixes and developed hollow needles to suck cataracts from eyes in a technique still used today.
*11 *The windmill was invented in 634 for a Persian caliph and was used to grind corn and draw up water for irrigation. In the vast deserts of Arabia, when the seasonal streams ran dry, the only source of power was the wind which blew steadily from one direction for months. Mills had six or 12 sails covered in fabric or palm leaves. It was 500 years before the first windmill was seen in Europe.
*12 *The technique of inoculation was not invented by Jenner and Pasteur but was devised in the Muslim world and brought to Europe from Turkey by the wife of the English ambassador to Istanbul in 1724. Children in Turkey were vaccinated with cowpox to fight the deadly smallpox at least 50 years before the West discovered it.
*13 *The fountain pen was invented for the Sultan of Egypt in 953 after he demanded a pen which would not stain his hands or clothes. It held ink in a reservoir and, as with modern pens, fed ink to the nib by a combination of gravity and capillary action.
*14* The system of numbering in use all round the world is probably Indian in origin but the style of the numerals is Arabic and first appears in print in the work of the Muslim mathematicians al-Khwarizmi and al-Kindi around 825. Algebra was named after al-Khwarizmi's book, Al-Jabr wa-al-Muqabilah, much of whose *******s are still in use. The work of Muslim maths scholars was imported into Europe 300 years later by the Italian mathematician Fibonacci. Algorithms and much of the theory of trigonometry came from the Muslim world. And Al-Kindi's discovery of frequency analysis rendered all the codes of the ancient world soluble and created the basis of modern cryptology.
*15 *Ali ibn Nafi, known by his nickname of Ziryab (Blackbird) came from Iraq to Cordoba in the 9th century and brought with him the concept of the three-course meal - soup, followed by fish or meat, then fruit and nuts. He also introduced crystal glasses (which had been invented after experiments with rock crystal by Abbas ibn Firnas - see No 4).
*16 *Carpets were regarded as part of Paradise by medieval Muslims, thanks to their advanced weaving techniques, new tinctures from Islamic chemistry and highly developed sense of pattern and arabesque which were the basis of Islam's non-representational art. In contrast, Europe's floors were distinctly earthly, not to say earthy, until Arabian and Persian carpets were introduced. In England, as Erasmus recorded, floors were "covered in rushes, occasionally renewed, but so imperfectly that the bottom layer is left undisturbed, sometimes for 20 years, harbouring expectoration, vomiting, the leakage of dogs and men, ale droppings, scraps of fish, and other abominations not fit to be mentioned". Carpets, unsurprisingly, caught on quickly.
*17* The modern cheque comes from the Arabic saqq, a written vow to pay for goods when they were delivered, to avoid money having to be transported across dangerous terrain. In the 9th century, a Muslim businessman could cash a cheque in China drawn on his bank in Baghdad.
*18* By the 9th century, many Muslim scholars took it for granted that the Earth was a sphere. The proof, said astronomer Ibn Hazm, "is that the Sun is always vertical to a particular spot on Earth". It was 500 years before that realisation dawned on Galileo. The calculations of Muslim astronomers were so accurate that in the 9th century they reckoned the Earth's circumference to be 40,253.4km - less than 200km out. The scholar al-Idrisi took a globe depicting the world to the court of King Roger of Sicily in 1139.
*19 *Though the Chinese invented saltpetre gunpowder, and used it in their fireworks, it was the Arabs who worked out that it could be purified using potassium nitrate for military use. Muslim incendiary devices terrified the Crusaders. By the 15th century they had invented both a rocket, which they called a "self-moving and combusting egg", and a torpedo - a self-propelled pear-shaped bomb with a spear at the front which impaled itself in enemy ships and then blew up.
*20 *Medieval Europe had kitchen and herb gardens, but it was the Arabs who developed the idea of the garden as a place of beauty and meditation. The first royal pleasure gardens in Europe were opened in 11th-century Muslim Spain. Flowers which originated in Muslim gardens include the carnation and the tulip.
_"1001 Inventions: Discover the Muslim Heritage in Our World" is a new exhibition which began a nationwide tour this week. It is currently at the Science Museum in Manchester. For more information, go to www.1001inventions.com._
*1* The story goes that an Arab named Khalid was tending his goats in the Kaffa region 

*المصدر :http://news.independent.co.uk/world/...icle350594.ece*
__________________


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (13 نوفمبر 2009)

الأخ المهندس / أبو الحلول
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لكم على هذا التوضيح ، فكثير من الأعضاء في بالداية لا يعرفون طرق إرفاق ورفع الملفات ، وكنت أنا منهم . وهذا التوضيح قد يفيد الكثير من المتعثرين في إرسال الملفات التي تحتوي على موضوعات هامة.
بارك الله فيك .. وجعل هذا العمل والأعمال الأخري التي قدمتها في ميزان حسناتك.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## بن سلة (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kassim mohammed (15 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله افضل الجزاء


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

انواع انظمة المرشات المائية التلقائية 



1. النظام الرطب Wet Pipe System



(أ) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية اتوماتيكية متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالماء بمصدر مياه موثوق وبحيث يتم تدفق الماء مباشرة من الراس او الرؤوس التي تكون قد تاثرت بالحرارة الناتجة عن الحريق.

(ب) يتم الاستعانة بالنظام الرطب كنظام إطفاء في الاشغالات والمساحات التي تكون فيها درجة الحرارة طبيعية أي ليست شديدة البرودة او شديدة الحرارة ( درجة حرارة الماء لا تقل عن 4 درجات مئوية ولا تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ) او الانظمة التي تحتاج إلى ضغط لا يزيد عن (12.1)بار.


2. النظام الجاف Dry Pipe System


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية تعمل اتوماتيكيا متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالهواء او النيتروجين المضغوط وفي حال ارتفاع درجة الحرارة يتدفق النيتروجين او الهواء المضغوط للخارج وبالتالي تمتلئ الشبكة بالماء وتتدفق من راس او رؤوس المرشات المفتوحة.

(2 )يتم الاستعانة بالنظام الجاف كنظام اطفاء في الاشغالات والمساحات المعرضة للتجمد مثل المبردات والفريزرات (درجة حرارة الحيز تقل عن 4 درجات مئوية) او في الاشغالات ذات درجة الحرارة المرتفعة مثل المساكب (درجة حرارة الحيز تزيد عن 70 درجة مئوية ) او الانظمة التي تحتاج الي ضغط يزيد عن (12.10) بار ، كذلك الانظمة التي تزيد درجة حرارة الماء الموجود في النظام عن (49) درجة مئوية.


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

. النظام المؤخر Pre-Action System



(أ) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية تعمل اتوماتيكيا متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالهواء المضغوط او غير المضغوط ونظام إنذار تلقائي يتم تحديد نوعه حسب طبيعة الأشغال متصل بلوحة تحكم رئيسية بحيث يتم توزيع مكونات نظام الإنذار التلقائي ( كواشف حرارة او دخان او لهب ) في نفس المنطقة المحمية برؤوس المرشات المائية ، عند عمل نظام الإنذار التلقائي فانه يرسل إشارة الى الصمام السباق ليسمح هذا الصمام بدوره بمرور الماء في شبكة الأنابيب ومن ثم التدفق من أي راس او رؤوس مرشات مفتوحة نتيجة تأثرها بالحرارة.

(ب) يتم الاستعانة بالنظام المؤخر كنظام في الاشغالات التي يخشى فيها حدوث تدفق مفاجئ للماء نتيجة تعرض رؤوس المرشات للعوامل غير الحرارية او في الاشغالات التي تحتوي على موجودات ذات قيمة عالية حيث يمكن وضع هذا النظام في غرف الكمبيوتر والمختبرات والمكتبات واشغالات مشابهة.

(ج) إذا كانت انابيب النظام المؤخر تحتوي على هواء مضغوط فلا يتدفق الماء نتيجة الإشارة الصادرة عن نظام الإنذار التلقائي بل يتم الانتظار حتى تفتح إحدى رؤوس المرشات.

(د) إذا كانت انابيب النظام السباق لا تحتوي على هواء مضغوط فيتدفق الماء نتيجة الإشارة الصادرة من نظام الإنذار التلقائي مباشرة.


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

أ) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية تعمل اتوماتيكيا متصلة بشبكة انابيب مملوءة بالهواء المضغوط او غير المضغوط ونظام إنذار تلقائي يتم تحديد نوعه حسب طبيعة الأشغال متصل بلوحة تحكم رئيسية بحيث يتم توزيع مكونات نظام الإنذار التلقائي ( كواشف حرارة او دخان او لهب ) في نفس المنطقة المحمية برؤوس المرشات المائية ، عند عمل نظام الإنذار التلقائي فانه يرسل إشارة الى الصمام السباق ليسمح هذا الصمام بدوره بمرور الماء في شبكة الأنابيب ومن ثم التدفق من أي راس او رؤوس مرشات مفتوحة نتيجة تأثرها بالحرارة.

(ب) يتم الاستعانة بالنظام المؤخر كنظام في الاشغالات التي يخشى فيها حدوث تدفق مفاجئ للماء نتيجة تعرض رؤوس المرشات للعوامل غير الحرارية او في الاشغالات التي تحتوي على موجودات ذات قيمة عالية حيث يمكن وضع هذا النظام في غرف الكمبيوتر والمختبرات والمكتبات واشغالات مشابهة.

(ج) إذا كانت انابيب النظام المؤخر تحتوي على هواء مضغوط فلا يتدفق الماء نتيجة الإشارة الصادرة عن نظام الإنذار التلقائي بل يتم الانتظار حتى تفتح إحدى رؤوس المرشات.

(د) إذا كانت انابيب النظام السباق لا تحتوي على هواء مضغوط فيتدفق الماء نتيجة الإشارة الصادرة من نظام الإنذار التلقائي مباشرة.


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

. نظام الغمـر الكلي Deluge System




(أ) يتكون النظام من رؤوس مرشات مائية مفتوحة ( بدون بصيلة) متصلة بشبكة انابيب تتزود من مصدر مياه من خلال صمام يسمى صمام الغمر يفتح عن طريق عمل نظام الانذار الموجود في نفس المساحة المحمية بنظام الغمر.

(ب) يتم الاستعانة بنظام الغمر الكلي كنظام اطفاء في الاشغالات والمساحات التي تحتاج كميات كبيرة من الماء للإطفاء في وقت قصير وفي الاشغالات التي تكون سرعة اشتعال المواد المتوفرة فيها عالية مثل خزانات الغاز المسال والسوائل المشتعلة وهناجر الطائرات والمحولات الكهربائية.

(ج) يكون نظام الانذار الذي يعمل على تشغيل صمام الغمر أمــــا ميكانيكي باستخدام الماء او ميكانيكي باستخدام الهواء او بإستخدام الكهرباء.

(1) النظام الميكانيكي باستخدام الماء:


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

عبارة عن انابيب قطرها (25) ملم مملوءة بالمياه مثبت عليها رؤوس مرشات مغلقة ( مزودة ببصيلات) وعند احساس راس المرش بالحرارة تنكسر البصيلة فيتدفق الماء ليرسل اشارة الى صمام الغمر ليفتح وتمتلئ شبكة انابيب نظام الغمر الكامل بالماء ليتدفق الماء من جميع الرؤوس. 

2.النظام الميكانيكي باستخدام الهواء :

عبارة عن انابيب قطر (15) مم مملوءة بالهواء المضغوط مثبت عليها رؤوس مرشات مغلقة ( مزودة ببصيلات) وعند احساس راس المرش بالحرارة تنكسر البصيلة ليرسل اشارة الى صمام الغمر ليفتح وتمتلئ شبكة الانابيب بنظام الغمر الكامل ليتدفق الماء من جميع الرؤوس.


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

مرفق ملف عن انظمة الدخان للفائدة
مع تحياتي


----------



## خيري الشريف (15 نوفمبر 2009)

إلي الأخ المهندس تامر لماذا لا نجد مشاركات جديدة منك نرجوا من الله ان تكون في أحسن حال


----------



## yahia_slah (16 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا
والله انى نفسى ارفع مشاركات بس للاسف مااعرف ارفع مشاركة
هل هى ملف ورد نقوم بلصقه فى صفحة مثل الرد ام هى ملف نت نقوم بعمله من خلال برامج تصميم صفحات الويب
انتظر ردك
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## iaia2100 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
اخى على مجهودك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مدحت كاظم (19 نوفمبر 2009)

حياك الله وما قصرت


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس محمد عزمي (19 نوفمبر 2009)

سؤال:هل يجوز عمل جسر 80سم في 17سم في اسوارة 10ملي بدل ضبل اسوارة 8ملي الرجاء الرد بسرعه على سؤالي


----------



## مصطفى عـــوده (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
احسنت


----------



## نبيل حسن جمعه (20 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورا علي الشرح الجميل


----------



## سمير النعيمي (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*الارهاب غربي قبل أن عربي أو اسلامي*

الارهاب غربي قبل أن يكون عربي او اسلامي

بقلم سميربشير النعيمي ​[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]اثارني خبر مثير ومحزن، قرأته قبل فترة في احد المواقع الالكترونيه ويحمل في طياته كل جوانب «الجاذبية السلبية»، التي تبحث عنها وسائل إعلامنا العربية، التي تزج بنفسها في ما يعنيها وما لا يعنيها! ومع هذا فالخبر مرَّ مرور الكرام من دون كثير اعتناء من وسائل الإعلام العربي المقروء أو المرئي[/font][/font]
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الخبر الذي تقشعر له الأبدان، حول استشهاد شاعر شاب عراقي عمره 25 ربيعا بيد متطرفين اجانب يحقدون على العرب والمسلمين وبدولة اوربية متقدمة (الدنمارك) وايضا تذكرت خبر محزن اخراكثر رعونة و حقدا وارهابا حيث يشير الخبر إلى جريمة حدثت داخل محكمة في ألمانيا، حيث قام شاب ألماني «متطرف» بطعن سيدة مصرية حتى الموت في حادثة أخرى من حوادث جرائم الكراهية ضد المسلمين، التي ازدادت وتيرتها أخيراً في أوروبا بشكل ملموس
[/font][/font]
.
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]ولعل جوانب الإثارة التي تغري وسائل الإعلام بالتسابق لنقل هذا الخبر، وإفراد البرامج المخصصة له لا تحتاج إلى مزيد إيضاح. فهذه جريمة من «جرائم الكراهية»، التي تحرّمها القوانين الدولية والداخلية في كل بلد، القاتل رجل والقتيلة امرأة، والجريمة تمت في ساحة المحكمة، وليس في ساحة المعركة، والسبب هو ارتداء المرأة الحجاب الاسلامي[/font][/font] .
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]جالت في ذهني أسئلة شتى لم أستطع الإجابة عليها: كيف يستطيع شخص أن يقتل آخر في وسط قاعة المحكمة؟، وتحت نظر وسمع القاضي؟، وبوجود شرطة المحكمة؟ وباستخدام سكين وليس مسدساً الأمر الذي يستغرق وقتاً ليس بالقصير لإتمام الجريمة؟ ثم بعد ذلك يتحول الجاني إلى زوج المرأة، الذي هبَّ للدفاع عن زوجته، فيطعنه طعنات عدة كذلك؟ أليس من الغريب أن تتحول المحكمة إلى «حمام دم»؟؟ من رجل سبق أن هدد المرأة المقتولة مرات - وليس مرة واحدة - وبعلم المحكمة، وهو ما يسمى في القانون الجنائي «سبق الإصرار» ومن يدري فربما كان هناك «سبق ترصد» أيضاً؟[/font][/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]فالمرأة التي كانت حاملاً في شهرها الثالث، كانت تعرضت لمضايقات من الرجل ذاته مرات عدة، الأمر الذي دعاها إلى تقديم شكوى ضده في المحكمة، والتي حكمت على الرجل بغرامة مالية، بسبب ملاحقته لها وإيذائها ووسمها بـ «الإرهابية». ثم كيف يمكن قبول خطأ شرطي مدرب أفضل تدريب، حين قام بإطلاق النار على زوج المرأة بدلاً من الجاني؟[/font][/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]هذه الأسئلة لا تشير إلى تهمة تواطؤ المحكمة في هذه القضية، ولكنها أسئلة من حقها أن تطرح حين تغافلت عنها وسائل الإعلام الغربية، التي أعطت تغطية متواضعة لهذا الحدث، على رغم خطورته وغرابته وقساوته ورعونته!!
إضافةً إلى ذلك، فإن تجنب وسائل الإعلام الغربية إطلاق لفظ «إرهابي» على القاتل، والاكتفاء بالإشارة إليه بلفظ «القاتل» أو «الفاعل» أو «الجاني»، أمر لا يقلل من تهمة انحياز الإعلام الغربي ضد المسلمين!! وبغض النظر عن تجاهل وسائل الإعلام الغربية للكثير من جرائم الكراهية ضد المسلمين في أوروبا عموماً ومنها هذه الحوادث، فإن تغافل الإعلام العربي عن هذه المأساة، والذي تعامل مع هذا الخبر وكأنه لا يعنيه، الامر!!وحتما تدور في مخيلة اى شخص شريف وخاصة اذا كان صاحب نخوة اسئلة كثيرة لا يمكن تبريرها ؟؟
ترى لو كان العكس هو الحال؟ بمعنى لو كان القاتل مسلماً والمقتولة امرأة ألمانية حاملاً في شهرها الثالث، ووقعت جريمة كتلك في بلد مسلم يطبق الشريعة الإسلامية، كيف كانت ستكون التغطية الإعلامية الغربية والعربية لمثل هذا الخبر الشنيع؟ هل ستكتفي وسائل الإعلام الغربية المتبوعة، ووسائل الإعلام العربية التابعة بنقل الخبر بشكل مجرد؟ أم أن الخبر الذي كان سيحمل عنوان «إرهابي مسلم يقتل ألمانية في ساحة المحكمة»و سيحظى بـ «تغطية خاصة» في وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقروءة، ويتم استطلاع رأي الشارع الغربي والعربي حول جرائم «الإرهاب الإسلامي»، وظاهرة «الفاشية الإسلامية»، بحيث يتم إلصاق عبارات الوحشية والهمجية والبربرية والإرهاب ليس فقط بالفاعل، وإنما بالنظام القضائي الشرعي الذي سيتهم بأنه يشجع على وقوع مثل هذه الجرائم؟[/font][/font]

[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]الحقيقة المرة هي أن وسائل الإعلام الغربية في غالبها تتعامل مع حوادث «الإرهاب» بصفته «ماركة مسجلة» للمسلمين فقط.!! ومن هذا الباب يتم تجاهل مثل هذه الحوادث الإرهابية، وإن عظمت خطورتها، ولعل هذا يشرح أسباب إعراض إعلامنا العربي عن تغطية هذه الحادثة الإرهابية، إذ لا تزال غالب وسائل إعلامنا العربية تردد ما يقال في وسائل الإعلام الغربية بطريق أو بآخر
وللذكرى ان نفعت الذكرى! لا ينسى العالم المتحضر الشريف شركات تجارة الرقيق التي كانت تجوب افريقيا وتسرق رجال افريقيا بعد نصب الكمائن لهم كأنهم حيوانات تقوم بتكميم افواههم وتوثيق ايديهم وارجلهم بالحبال وتسفيرهم بالسفن على شكل قطيع من البشرومن ثم تشغيلهم كعبيد بالقوة في مزارعهم ومنحهم اسماء جديدة لا يعرفونها ومعاملتهم كحيوانات بدون وازع من ضمير لاادميتهم وانسانيتهم .. الا تدخل هذه المأسي وغيرها الكثيرالى صفة الارهاب الدولي ومن اوسع ابواب الارهاب ؟؟اما اذا تذكرنا العصابات الصهيونية التى ارغمت الفلسطينين بالقتل وهتك الاعراض والترهيب والتعذيب والذبح واجبارهم على ترك بيوتهم واراضيهم ومزارعهم واملاكهم ومدنهم وتهجيرهم الى خارج فلسطين مشردين ومشتتين
منذ وعد بلفور المشؤوم والى يومنا هذا اليس هذا هوأحقر انواع الارهاب ؟؟ [/font][/font]!
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]وواقع الأمر أن جرائم الكراهية ضد المسلمين في أوروبا تزداد يوماً بعد يوم، وهناك اليوم حملة علنية شنيعة ضد هجرة مواطنين من بلاد مسلمة إلى أوروبا بسبب انتمائهم الديني
فقبل فترة شاهدت شريط مصور تم إعداده وتوزيعه في كندا التي أصبحت زيادة أعداد المهاجرين المسلمين إليها ظاهرة ملحوظة. الشريط التحريضي يحمل في طياته دعوة مباشرة لوقف هجرة المسلمين إلى الدول الغربية عموماً، مقدماً دراسات بالأرقام عن «الزيادة الخطرة» لأعداد المسلمين في عدد من الدول الغربية التي ستتحول - بحسب البرنامج او الشريط المذاع - إلى «جمهوريات إسلامية» خلال النصف الأول من هذا القرن إن لم يتم وقف الهجرة الإسلامية إليها[/font][/font]!
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]كنت أظن أن إذاعة برنامج مثل هذا وبشكل تحريضي قد تكون لها عواقب وخيمة، خصوصاً أن مثل هذا الأمر يأتي مخالفاً للقوانين الدولية إذ يعد ذلك الأمر «تمييزاً دينياً» من الدرجة الأولى[/font][/font].
[font=times new roman (arabic)][font=times new roman (arabic)]لست أدري ما إذا كانت جرائم الكراهية المتزايدة، ومنها هذه الجرائم الشنيعة من أسباب الحملة على هجرة أبناء الدول الإسلامية في أوروبا، أم أنها نتيجة لتصريحات بعض السياسيين المحرضة ضد الحجاب؟ ولكن لا بد من القول إنها «جرائم إرهابية» بامتياز، وإن حدثت في عالم الغرب[/font][/font]


----------



## محمد فراس سويد (23 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم اللة االرحمن الرحيم
مشكووووووووور يا مهندس ابو الحلول
:73::58:


----------



## سمير النعيمي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

اهنئكم بعيد الاضحى المبارك العيد الكبير وكل عام وانتم بالف خير وعساكم من عواده وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## سمير النعيمي (27 نوفمبر 2009)

*الارهاب غربي قبل أن يكون عربي أو اسلامي*




محمد فراس سويد قال:


> جزاك الله عنا كل خير


 
الاخ محمد فراس سويد شكرا لمرورك على صفحتي 

اتمنالك عيد سعيد وافراح دائمة


----------



## م.م.طه (27 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمو ابو الحلول عالتوضيحات المهمة .. وكل عام وانت بخير.


----------



## م.م.طه (27 نوفمبر 2009)

_مرحبا يا مهندسين ... ممكن اطلب مساعدتكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## سعد محمد سعد حسن (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا يشمهندس


----------



## احمد_سلوم (28 نوفمبر 2009)

_الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع المهم للأعضاء_ ..


----------



## هارون شووو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يبارك للعاملين لدي هذا الموقع لافادتهم للغير


----------



## engdoly (29 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ولكنى لم افهم بعد وانا لدى كثير من المواضيع اريد المشاركة بها:8:


----------



## same7_hagras (29 نوفمبر 2009)

*الحاجة ام الاختراع*



SALAR2005 قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا اخي الموضوع بسيط جدا جدا ولكن صاحب الحاجة ارعن



شكرا لكم وعيد مبارك


----------



## mdsayed (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## جبر النزال (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ابو الحلول
عيدك مبارك

:1::12:​


----------



## احمد تاج السر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*الى*

ملتقى المهندسين العب كل عام وانتم بخير ونسال الله لكم التوفيق والنجاح اشكرككم على جهودكم الجباره في انجاح هذا العمل الجبار واستميحكم عذرا ارغب في بعض المعلومات عن خطوط الابعاد -وجزاكم الله خيرا:1:


----------



## خالد هاشم سليمان (30 نوفمبر 2009)

تسلم يا حبيب الكل


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (1 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك يا ابو الحلول من الاول وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## مهندس ربيع الجيوشى (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ehab soliman (1 ديسمبر 2009)

منتدى طابونة


----------



## saif sarsour (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا(*_*)


----------



## بشرى المجاهد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته انا من جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا ارجو من سيادتكم التكرم واعطائى معلومات او مراجع عن ال3d panel


----------



## هاشم حجازى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## الفائدة للجميع (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك كتير وجزاك الله كل خير الأخ أبو الحلول


----------



## امجد جديد (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اواجه مشكلة في البحث عن المراجع وانا عض و جديد


----------



## Abo Fares (3 ديسمبر 2009)

امجد جديد قال:


> اواجه مشكلة في البحث عن المراجع وانا عض و جديد



*إعـــــــلان*: كيفية استخدام أدوات الملتقى >>> المشاركة في الملتقى والتعامل مع المواضيع​


----------



## المهندس يحيى حبيشي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يفتح عليك ويبارك فيك


----------



## hhhkhalil (18 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## احمد_سلوم (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكرا لك ابو الحلول على كل شيء تعمله للملتقى عيدك مبارك الك و للجميع و كل عام و انتم بخير*​


----------



## salim salim (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور على التوضيح و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
ودمت فى صحه وعافيه


----------



## محمد علي عامر (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير الدنيا والاخرة ونسال الله ان يجعل جميع ماتقدمونه في مساعدة الاعضاء في ميزان حسناتكم وشكر على خطوات طيقة ارفاق ملفات ولكم من قلبي مزيد من التقدير والاحترام للجميع الزملاء في الملتقى ووفقكم الله الى كل خير اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزيائي/محمد علي عامر


----------



## Abo Fares (27 فبراير 2010)

محمد علي عامر قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير الدنيا والاخرة ونسال الله ان يجعل جميع ماتقدمونه في مساعدة الاعضاء في ميزان حسناتكم وشكر على خطوات طيقة ارفاق ملفات ولكم من قلبي مزيد من التقدير والاحترام للجميع الزملاء في الملتقى ووفقكم الله الى كل خير اخوكم مهندس جيوفيزيائي/محمد علي عامر



بارك الله بك أخي الكريم وبالجميع... بإذن الله تحققت الفائدة المرجوة من هذه المواضيع.. 

تحياتي للجميع.. ​


----------



## kareem moh (3 يونيو 2010)

Thanks for your good work
allah help you


----------



## عادل 1980 (3 يونيو 2010)

جميل والله


----------



## engmans (7 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م الجراني (7 يونيو 2010)

كويس .... تمام .... ميه ميه


----------



## aaar (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكراً جزيلاً*


----------



## mera ser (19 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## اللبيس (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

